# Watch for snakes out hunting



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

My Dad and I went out for a walk through the woods yesterday and we came up to a creek I crossed up stream and he was crossing a few yards down stream he went to take a step down the bank when he had a copperhead strike at him he did not get bit but it was coiled up on the stream side he was about 3' - 3 1/2 ' long and fat he struck in his direction about 6-8 times I got a stick to move it and it swam right towards me ugggg I moved very quickly away and he went down stream we went up so pay attention tis still snake season


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

more than likely a eastern watersnake, much more common in ohio and much much more likely to swim.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hmmmm.....never, in my entire life, have i ever seen a copperhead in the water... you have youre markings mistaken


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

and a BIG copperhead is only about 2' long


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I found a northern water snake in my neck of the woods, I was sure it was a copperhead, scared the $&@% out of me!!!! Here's what they look like


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://infinitespider.com/copper-head-snakes-water-snakes/

I hate seeing water snake being killed because people think they are a copperhead also you can take a picture and post on twitter with #snake and someone will likely reply with the type of snake or send to @AlongsideWild


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

When someone tells me they saw a copperhead I just assume it was something different...not impossible but a lot of folks just think its a copperhead when in actuality it's a water snake of some type...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Actually one of the favorite loafing grounds for a copperhead is at the water edge or around water. I don't think they are fond of swimming but they go around water hunting food. 
I used to hunt a fellas property in McArthur, Ohio. In the back of his property were two ponds. The property owner warned me not to fish or hunt around one pond because for some reason, that area, especially around the pond was infested with copperheads. He wasn't joking. I road my quad around the pond every now and again and there would always be one or two laying at the waters edge sunning. Though I never saw one actually in the water, I have no doubt had I scared them and their only escape was the water, they would have went swimming. And yes...they were copperheads.
I always took extra precaution before snuggling up to a tree or crawling in a multi flora rose bush when turkey hunting his property.

Too, an adult copperhead can range from 2-4ft.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Definitely a copperhead.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tritonman said:


> Definitely a copperhead.
> View attachment 220843


sure looks like one to me. if the top of the head looks like a new penny you can bet its a copperhead. and I've seen several 3' and over in tn over the yrs. but big ones like that look like the body is to big. I grew up in tn with copperheads and a few rattlers and no water snake has the tell tell copper on its head. but I've lived in in for many yrs and I've never seen a copperhead up here.
sherman


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

You are right it looks like the water snake I was mistaken either way I was not a fan then it had its mouth open and kept striking I thought it was a copperhead but anyway watch for snakes


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

rangerpig250 said:


> I found a northern water snake in my neck of the woods, I was sure it was a copperhead, scared the $&@% out of me!!!! Here's what they look like
> View attachment 220791
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is like the one I saw


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> You are right it looks like the water snake I was mistaken either way I was not a fan then it had its mouth open and kept striking I thought it was a copperhead but anyway watch for snakes


hey its better to be safe than sorry. I have a phobia of snakes. when I first see a snake I'm as scared of one snake as I am another.

when I was about 8 or 9 yrs old my mom sent me to my aunts house to borrow some coffee one night. I had to go down a path through the woods to get to her house. I slipped on my brothers cowboy boots and took off. I got about half way through the woods about 20' from a little creek I had to cross. I took a step and felt something slapping the side of my leg and heard a slapping noise. I stopped and shined my flashlight down and seen I was standing on this big fat snake and it was biting the side of my boot. I was scared to death. I started hollering for help. about what seemed like 1/2 hr my older cousin showed up and seen the snake. he went and got a garden hoe and killed the snake. the next morning we checked the snake out and sure enough it was a big fat copperhead about 2 1/2' long. if not for my brothers boots I would have been bitten. or if I had stepped a little farther back on the snake it could have bit me above the boot top. and I have been deathly afraid of snakes ever since.

one time we was coming back from fishing at dale hollow. and I was going around a curve and all of a sudden there was a big snake laying in the road. I almost run out of the road dodging the snake. my brother n law had a good laugh at me, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have 2 phobias, snakes and heights. If I get around either one my mussels will tense so stiff that I will actually be sore. Sometimes will also get sick to the point of vomiting. I can fly an airplane but can't stand on a 10 ft. ladder. (something in inner ear).. I grew up in hills of W.Va and we had lots and lots of both Copperheads and Rattlers. I know most of the snakes I see here in Ohio are harmless (tho we do have a population of both Copperheads and Rattlers here in southern ohio) I still have this fear of them. My policy, if he is not on my property I will walk away. If he is on my property it is his bad luck. I know they are suppose to kill rats and mice, but brother, I will take the rats and mice any day.. Interesting thing about snakes, In a coal mine we have lots of rats for whatever reason. I have found snakes probably a half mile inside a mine. We had one guy bit by a Copperhead a few hundred feet inside a mine one night. Also had a guy blocked inside a supply car with a rattler that was sent in..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's an interesting read...notice the fella that died when bitten in both hands by a copperhead while swimming:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_snake_bites_in_the_United_States

We may be surprised just how many people are bit by venomous snakes every year:

http://ufwildlife.ifas.ufl.edu/venomous_snake_faqs.shtml


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting topic. Helps me get thru the October lull. keep it going!


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shotgun works great on all snakes....!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hookedup330 said:


> Shotgun works great on all snakes....!


It must be tough going through life so afraid.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Copper heads don't have the body pattern following up to the head...easiest way to tell the difference.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not really just always carry a gun. No need to be afraid anymore. It's good for a hole lot more then snakes.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Unless I know a snake is poisonous, it lives. Just really no sense in killing them. Matters of fact, I have a good 9'er that has taken resident in a hallowed out old cherry tree not more than 15' off the front porch. It's a black rat snake and although she has plenty of attitude, she really hasn't bothered much but the rodents and the end of the pups nose a time or two. She's been in that tree going on 4yrs now.
All of which I've caught on film but don't know how to post vids. on here.
A couple yrs ago, about a 6-7'er showed up and they did their mating rituals up in the tree while being aggravated by a barking pup. They were wrapped around each other bending limbs/branches and causing a commotion that the pup didn't like.
It was my 1st and only time of filming snake fornication....I promise. 
At any rate, if I should happen across a copperhead or timber rattler, I hope I get it before it gets my family, pup or me. All others get a pass around here.

To add, I wish a black snake would show up here and take residence. Especially around the barn. Wouldn't worry much about poisonous snakes. If I could find one, I'd sure bring it home here and turn it loose hoping it stuck around.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

"The only good snake is a dead snake" Jerry Clower


----------

